# "iTunes Terms of Service have changed"



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I went to download Gravilux, I had to agree to new TOS before being allowed to proceed. For some mysterious reason, I didn't want to read the 22page document, and just hit "agree". Does anybody know what new thing I agreed to?

Do I have to have "Steve Jobs is great" tattooed on my forehead now?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Someday I'm going to sign away my firstborn male with all the"I agree" things I check without reading.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Shoot.  Was forehead one of the options?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you supposed to read those? I'm guessing Ann in Arlington is the only one who reads those....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> When I went to download Gravilux, I had to agree to new TOS before being allowed to proceed. For some mysterious reason, I didn't want to read the 22page document, and just hit "agree". Does anybody know what new thing I agreed to?
> 
> Do I have to have "Steve Jobs is great" tattooed on my forehead now?


No, but you're now HIS evil henchman and I get a raise....


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah, it's fairly silly.  I've never seen any company change them quite as often as Apple.

I remember one week where it changed three times.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> When I went to download Gravilux, I had to agree to new TOS before being allowed to proceed. For some mysterious reason, I didn't want to read the 22page document, and just hit "agree". Does anybody know what new thing I agreed to?
> 
> Do I have to have "Steve Jobs is great" tattooed on my forehead now?


It was only 22 pages for you? On my iPhone it was 35 and no, I didn't read every single word. I clicked "accept" because I wanted my app update, dammit!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mwb said:


> yeah, it's fairly silly. I've never seen any company change them quite as often as Apple.
> 
> I remember one week where it changed three times.


I guess we could look at it as being good for the economy because many people need to working and updating these things all the time...

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If Steve is reading this, that big blank green space on the back of my cape is for rent.  Green is just the right color for an Apple logo to look good on!

Believe it or not, my original question was serious, though!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> When I went to download Gravilux, I had to agree to new TOS before being allowed to proceed. For some mysterious reason, I didn't want to read the 22page document, and just hit "agree". Does anybody know what new thing I agreed to?


Congratulations, you have now been inducted into the Army for a four year tour of service. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

This is what I have been able to find:

"seems like users may no longer access the store from outside the US (and I'm in Europe right now). The way I read the paragraph it almost looks like I may not use content when traveling.. "


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike--

In doing a search, I found a comment about not being able to access the store when traveling dating from 2009, so if true, that doesn't sound new....  

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

if they were really serious about letting you know about the change rather than checking legal boxes off, they would highlight what has changed.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Read BEFORE we hit the "I Agree" button? What a novel idea! (I too wonder what I've agreed to over the years!)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I clicked on a "TOS have changed" without reading it again just a couple of days ago, and look what I agreed to:

http://consumerist.com/2010/06/privacy-change-apple-knows-your-phone-is-and-is-telling-people.html

Apple can tell people (presumably as part of the iOS4 ad system Mr. Jobs bragged about) my location! Presumably so that restaurants and the like can target ads to my location.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

As far as I know the only other option available to "I agree" is to not click I agree and not be able to use the product you paid for in any way past what you have it set up for at that moment. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Someday I'm going to sign away my firstborn male with all the"I agree" things I check without reading.


The time to sign away your firstborn male is when college loans are attached.


----------

